# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη LG] Οθόνη lg w2261vp-pf

## diskjohn

Καλή χρονιά με υγεία και καλές επισκευές .Λοιπόν έχουμε μια οθόνηlg w2261vp-pf η οποία μάλλον τους βγήκαν κάποια καλώδια από ότι μου είπαν από το LVDS Cable και τα βάλανε αλλά η οθόνη όταν ανοίγει είναι άσπρη , από αυτήν την φύσα βγήκαν τα καλώδια (φώτο δικτύου) υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να βρω την σωστή σειρά ώστε να την κάνουμε λειτουργική ? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## manolo

Με ένα πολύμετρο καταρχήν τσέκαρε την συνέχεια από το ένα άκρο στο αντίστοιχο άλλο άκρο του καλωδίου μήπως κάποιο δεν έχει τοποθετηθεί καλά. Γιατί ενδέχεται η συνδεσμολογία να έγινε σωστά αλλά όχι η μικτονόμηση-τοποθέτηση στο βύσμα.

----------

